# [solved] SSH tunneling, DNS

## aztech

What is the easiest way to see if my DNS requests go through my SSH tunnel to my homeserver,

or through my company network, when I'm tunneling webtraffic?

I have activated the setting to enable remote DNS in firefox, but how can I be sure that this works?

I know the ordinary traffic goes through the tunnel, since I get my home IP, when using things like whats-my-ip etc.Last edited by aztech on Wed Sep 28, 2011 10:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mp342

You can use tcpdump to watch if there is outgoing traffic when you make some dns query.

edit: Don't forget to watch tcp & udp for dns.

----------

## aztech

Thank you, it did the trick!

----------

